
Lotus Notes Soon To Become Even More LinkedIn - pclark
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/19/lotus-notes-soon-to-become-even-more-linkedin/
======
jwilliams
Btw - the latest Lotus Notes client is Eclipse-based.

Aside from being a little resource hungry - it's a decent improvement on the
aging Notes UI.

~~~
jherdman
That's hard to imagine. Lotus Notes is already a beast. Every time I start it
up at work, I cry a little on the inside.

------
wmf
Fortune 500 employees can use it to find a new job when they get laid off.

